# Restoring the lower unit on Motorguide trolling motor from rust damage



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

1) sandpaper
2) any that has zinc chromate or etching
3) epoxy. Such as appliance paint


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

Thanks DuckNut


----------

